# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Mitfahrgelegenheit von Kln -Tarifa

## naish 1111

Biete Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Tarifa von Kln aus 

Zeitpunkt ca Anfang November bis ende Januar alles noch flexibel

----------


## Lorenzz

Hi,
ende Mrz wre ich dabei!

----------


## go-travel-more

Hi, 

falls du nur Stuff mitnimmst, kannst du gerne deine Anfrage auch in der Veranstaltung einstellen. 

TARIFA / E - New Year Event
Sa 19.12.2015  Son 10.01.2016 
www.facebook.com/events/1605163449761905

Es gibt oft Mitfahrer, die den Stuff nicht in den Flieger bekommen. 

Tsch! 
Dirk - GO! Travel & More

----------

